# Driving versus santander boat help needed



## TAO22

Hi Everyone,

In a nutshell I need to return to the UK by road in the next two weeks and I am wondering whether it's a better option to drive to Calais or to Santander in Spain for the ferry?
Calais to Dover ferry fares are extremely cheap (around £40), but I wonder what the toll roads cost through Spain/France and what these tolls will add up to? On the other hand ferrys from Santander are extremely expensive (£350 to £450) but then it's an overnight crossing, minimum driving (only 7.5 hours from here) and obviously less diesel/hassle.
Has anyone made both of these journeys and if so, what would you recommend please? Also does anyone know of any cheaper fares from Spain?? I really struggle to see how they can charge so much money to be honest, but sadly flying is not an option this time as I have things to transport back with me (and of course jars of Branston pickle)!

Help and advice will be much appreciated!  Many Thanks.


----------



## silvers

ViaMichelin: Maps, route planner, route finder, world maps, hotel booking, travel guides
Tells you cost of fuel and tolls. I have done the France trip a couple of times and it really isn't fun.


----------



## robc

I am with Silvers on this one......I have done Calais to Obidos and also Santander to Obidos.

The tolls are high through France, the total mileage is high also (we did 2960 miles round trip) so the cost of fuel needs to be factored in plus you will also need accomodation and food in either Spain or France or both, and this can get quite expensive. The roadside motels are priciier than ever !!!!

When I did my sums, there was no financial difference, if anything it slightly favoured Santander or Bilbao.
So much so, we have swallowed the Brittany price hike for June and are coming down again in June via Santander.


----------



## canoeman

Also think very little difference on price, can make a difference on UK end, depends on where your going to, if we drive through France to UK we treat it as a mini holiday and tack a few extra days on.
Solo drive I always opt for Santander.


----------



## mrforja

Completed the trip many times France twice, Santandar ferry 4 times.
I do begrudge paying the some times very high ferry prices but its ferry for me every time.


----------



## Frank Wilson

I have done the Calais to Algarve and back four times now. Last year we spent just over 100 Euros each way on tolls as a lot of the motorways in the Basque country are now also tolled. I enjoy the drive as it is a pleasure to drive on unclutted roads. The worst part of the journey I always find is the 300 UK miles down to Dover. I haven't done the Santander route but the price of the ferry and spending all that time stuck on a boat doesn't do a lot for me.

Calais to Tavira (Algarve) I do in one drive catching a couple of hours sleep in the car then carrying on. We used to do overnights in hotels roughly halfway (Burgos / San Sebastian or Dax) but don't bother now.


----------



## Ghal

I have done both Calais / Santandar to Lourinha. granted the ferry is expensive. But it saves 500 miles of driving and wear and tear on the car. Avoids fines for speeding through France. Also the ferry gives you a chance to relax, read, have a drink. Finally you don't end up needing a day to recover from the drive. Ferry to Santander


----------



## TAO22

Hi there

Thanks all for your input which has been very useful indeed. Yes it definately sounds like Santander is the best option given costs, time and tolls etc....plus I had quite forgotten about the dreaded speeding tickets through France 
Seeing as I am travelling alone also, the thought of stopping at tolls booths with a right hand drive car isn't the best option either.
One ferry from Santander booking is definately the way forward! Thanks to all for your help with this...much appreciated.


----------



## robc

Frank Wilson said:


> I have done the Calais to Algarve and back four times now. Last year we spent just over 100 Euros each way on tolls as a lot of the motorways in the Basque country are now also tolled. I enjoy the drive as it is a pleasure to drive on unclutted roads. The worst part of the journey I always find is the 300 UK miles down to Dover. I haven't done the Santander route but the price of the ferry and spending all that time stuck on a boat doesn't do a lot for me.
> 
> Calais to Tavira (Algarve) I do in one drive catching a couple of hours sleep in the car then carrying on. We used to do overnights in hotels roughly halfway (Burgos / San Sebastian or Dax) but don't bother now.


Just a quick point Frank. 
If you were driving an HGV vehicle would you be allowed to do all those hours and miles behind the wheel without a break?

It is worth considering the fatigue that you will feel driving all those miles.
My OH and I tandem drove it with 2 stops and still felt the effects.


----------



## Frank Wilson

We were in a car Rob. But to be fair I may be the exception to the rule here as I enjoy driving abroad just for the sheer freedom you get on continental roads as opposed to the cluttered UK motorways.

I have driven to most of Europe (Poland, Czech Republic, Austria, Italy, Germany, Lichtenstien etc) and we always look on the drive as part of the holiday.

Each to his own I suppose. I can't wait until we move to Portugal then we won't even have the restriction of the Dover-Calais part of the journey. Perhaps I just don't like living on an island! I wonder if there is word for people who don't like living on islands!

Enjoy the trip whichever way you go TAO22

Frank.


----------



## canoeman

Portugal is a bit like an island, because you have similar journeys to UK to get anywhere  unless its a hop over to Spain.

I enjoy driving as well, but a couple of hours kip then continuing, regardless of the number of kips, hardly safe for you or other road users, especially with Continental driving practices.


----------



## Frank Wilson

canoeman said:


> Portugal is a bit like an island, because you have similar journeys to UK to get anywhere  unless its a hop over to Spain.
> 
> I enjoy driving as well, but a couple of hours kip then continuing, regardless of the number of kips, hardly safe for you or other road users, especially with Continental driving practices.


The bit back to the UK really only applies to flying though Canoeman. If for instance you just fancied a drive to Germany you just get in your car and go. I appreciate Portugal is not the most central for exploring Europe but at least you do not have to catch a boat before your drive. Perhaps we should have bought in France!!


----------



## canoeman

Who mentioned flying? 
Portugal to Germany or Wales very little difference in mileage except you don't need to cross channel, the point I was making that accessing the Continent by driving is actually quite difficult from Portugal as there are only 4 major routes to Spain and then 2 routes in France, at least from UK to entire Continental road network fans out in front of you.


----------



## robc

Frank Wilson said:


> The bit back to the UK really only applies to flying though Canoeman. If for instance you just fancied a drive to Germany you just get in your car and go. I appreciate Portugal is not the most central for exploring Europe but at least you do not have to catch a boat before your drive. Perhaps we should have bought in France!!


Perhaps not now Mr. Sarkozy intends levying further taxes on foreign 2nd home owners.


----------



## siobhanwf

SANTANDER to PORTSMOOUTH anytime!!!
We have costed the cost of overland to France to several ports and the cost of fuel, tolls and wear and tear on the car and not to mention our bodies is more expensive. Unkless you want to drive a straight 20 + hours you also need to factor in the cost of hotel stop/stops. 
Why not sit back on the ferry and enjoy the journey.


----------



## jago25_98

I've been weighing this up too. 

Thing is, this is with a campervan and it's easy to take small sleeps on the way in laybys provided for this in France (yes they're not weird about this like the English). 

Show your workings out kids!

My van costs 16p/mile (ex wear and tear but it's 12 years old so nevermind!) so calais-santander is 810 miles on tolls. (13hrs tolls, 20hrs no toll, same-ish distance)

so that's £129.6 on fuel _one way_ (seems low?) 


The ferry (which is close to the UK end where we currently live in Poole) is: 

£790 (hmm... I was expecting closer to £1000)

- that's return,_ 2nd to lowest of something like the 6 colour price bands_, 1 cabin for 2, 2 adults. (For reference it's £305 one way without a cabin but even a reclining seat costs and it's hard to get one... need to book in advance etc)

Property owners club membership is ~£100, earns about 30% I think? 

Hotel rooms tend to be about €50/night but car hire only about €17. So for a holiday you have to spend 12 nights without using any campsites to make bringing the van worth it. 


_So you pay £230 each way for the privilege not to drive generally. _


Personally I've thought about hopping on the Ferry at Poole (which is walking distance), hirecar through France, then train at the end. But I couldn't find a nice one way rate for car hire and also couldn't get the logistics for that to work. 

The nice thing about the Ferry is the convenience. Easy with baggage and less waiting. 

There's a lot to be said for flying. Certainly there should be car sharing for this journey. Is there car hire at the Portsmouth and Santander ports?

The funny thing about Portsmouth-Santander (for example) is that foot passenger is £180 without the cabin... which isn't much use... shame as Poole-Calais is only £40. 

Why go to all this hassle? Well, for one I much prefer getting on a Ferry and driving to flying. I can't stand the scanning and everything at airports. Then you also got the baggage problem and that's substantial compared with even light things like a surfboard, and the transfers to and from airports are a pain and extra cost, sometimes wiping out the benefits. 

Just driving takes time but it's convenient. 

Just flying is limiting but can be cheap. 

Ferry is the most comfortable but the most expensive. 


Incidentally, can you recommend a quiet campsite for the Santander area in 2 weeks time? We're flying, leaving the camper in the UK and got enough baggage for a tent... but the sites I've been looking at aren't much less than low end hotels. Plus, we need the flexibility to cancel. Any tips?


----------



## robc

"Show your workings out kids!"

I see no mention of Tolls in France or Spain. Shouldn't this be costed in as well.

Obviously the cost per mile will fluctuate depending on the vehicle used, for example a 4ltr Petrol V8 Off Roader will not be in the same league economy wise as say a 1.6 Diesel Saloon.

The key I think to making your own personal decision on which is best, rests with a number of things, Ease, Speed, Convenience, Safety and such like. 
These will always be subjective.

I prefer the Santander Ferry.


----------



## canoeman

As will the tolls, different vehicles different charges


----------



## siobhanwf

robc said:


> "Show your workings out kids!"
> 
> I see no mention of Tolls in France or Spain. Shouldn't this be costed in as well.
> 
> Obviously the cost per mile will fluctuate depending on the vehicle used, for example a 4ltr Petrol V8 Off Roader will not be in the same league economy wise as say a 1.6 Diesel Saloon.
> 
> The key I think to making your own personal decision on which is best, rests with a number of things, Ease, Speed, Convenience, Safety and such like.
> These will always be subjective.
> 
> I prefer the Santander Ferry.


Tolls in a normal car through France and Northern Spain three years ago cost us 120euros return! 

So it is now the ferry for us EVERY time unless we plan on stopping to see freinds in Northern France.
We have even now decided that taking the ferry to Portsmouth and taking a side trip to France as a foot pax is preferrable to the long drive north


----------



## canoeman

Just planning a trip and Michelin maps are quoting costs from Guarda Portugal to Calais as tolls €84.75, petrol €157.49. normally I save a big toll by using E606 rather than E5 but this time we plan on visiting L a Rochelle, return by ferry though.


----------



## siobhanwf

canoeman said:


> Just planning a trip and Michelin maps are quoting costs from Guarda Portugal to Calais as tolls €84.75, petrol €157.49. normally I save a big toll by using E606 rather than E5 but this time we plan on visiting L a Rochelle, return by ferry though.


And that is BEFORE you take into account wear and tear on the car!


----------



## canoeman

Agree, generally I'd fly and hire a car cheaper still, but this time cars needed


----------

